# CarnEvil Theme Circus Tent Boxed Invitations!



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

They are amazing!!!! Very lucky guests!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Those are fantastic invites ... love the circus tents ...


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love these!!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

THESE ARE EPIC!!! Nice work
How hard was the cutting out and assembly of tents ?? Seems like it would take a bunch of time
How many people are you inviting ??
Really love these !!!


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

These are amazing!!!


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

Glitterati said:


> THESE ARE EPIC!!! Nice work
> How hard was the cutting out and assembly of tents ?? Seems like it would take a bunch of time
> How many people are you inviting ??
> Really love these !!!


It took HOURS for me to cut them all out. I invited 30 people via mail (about 42 total when Facebook invites are counted). It took me about 12 hours of trimming and gluing them together. It was definitely a labor of love. 

They were a big hit for everyone who received them!


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

This is so cool. I might copy you for next year. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## StarScream (Feb 25, 2014)

These are amazing!!!! I told my fiance I had to have invitations like this for my party next year. He's a graphic designer and he just groaned because he has to work when he gets home, lol. He said I was a little crazy, but he'll work on them for me. Yay!


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

selinamb said:


> Hello!
> 
> I send post card save the dates on September 1, but I finally shipped out my boxed Halloween invitations this week. This year is a CarnEvil / Dark Circus theme. I made my circus tent templates in Photoshop, cut them out, glued them together, filled them with carnival treats and toys, and an admission ticket with the essential details.
> 
> I had a really hard time coming up with a concept for a boxed CarnEvil invite, so hopefully this thread will help future planners in their search for invitation inspiration.


Would you have the name of the program you used. I'd love to build these for our next halloween party. I love those invites. Thanks.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful invites!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Great beginning!! Looking forward to following this thread. I did this theme 2015. So fun.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Do you have any photos on this party ? I think we will do a circus theme this year and would love to see what you came up with ! Still loving your invites !


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm terrible at taking photos of my parties -- that's why I started using a self-serve photo booth 4-5 years ago. I've attached a few photos from the photo booth as well as a few interior shots. I also blacked out the garage which is where people go to play beer pong and smoke.


----------

